# Woodman's New Pit



## Woodman1 (Feb 11, 2005)

Since Greg is too busy being a Post Nazi!  To post the photo's I sent, here is a link to the photo's of my new pit which Dave Klose was so kind as to take the other day. Yep, she's a beaut. Picking her upApril 23 with BBQ101 at the helm. Can't wait! Woodrow

http://www.texasbbqrub.com/phpBB2/viewt ... 1614#31614


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Whoa Baby!!!!!  That's one awesome lookin' rig, WoodPit!! 8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 11, 2005)

Wood, when did you send me pics of this pit???  I never got them!

This is a serious rig brother...espically seeing what you have already, you can hardly compare these two pits!!  Can't wait to see it in my driveway June 4th!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2005)

WoodChip, I thought you were getting a big grill?  Can't cook much on that!  I guess we'll all have to bring our WSM to Ohio if we wanna eat!  

BTW, nice rig!


----------



## Finney (Feb 11, 2005)

Damn WoodSmoker.   
That is some pit.   
Looks like you would go get it before April 20th so you could cook me and Bill some birthday BBQ.   :smt113


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 11, 2005)

WoodFord,

When that Ford F150 konks out on you half way home, give me a shout and I'll bring my Dodge down there and have you back in no time.

Fix Or Repair Daily

Found On Road Dead


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Glenn, see my post right above yours.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 11, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> SUH-WEET!  Rarely do I find myself jeolous of another man's cooking rig ("pit" seemed inappropriate in this context- see how well I know you guys!) but even I might be able to make a little money with that thing!
> Congrats Woodtrailer.   What are you gonna pull it with?



Glenn, don't know yet. I'm in "borrow" mode until next year when I can buy something with the cash from this years cooks. Luckily, I have alot of friends who want to help out. One of our comp. partners , Dallas, just bought a big 250 size diesel for haulin to comps. That was the deal. I buy the pit, he buys the truck. Uncle Bubba has to buy everything else!! :twisted:


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 11, 2005)

You'd have to get it _back_ from GM every week!!

Greg, I thought I had your e-mail and had sent you these pics. Guess I must have your _old_ one!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 12, 2005)

Woody....you da man!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 12, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> You'd have to get it _back_ from GM every week!!
> 
> Greg, I thought I had your e-mail and had sent you these pics. Guess I must have your _old_ one!



Woodie,

grempe@adelphia.net   or

gregrempe@bbq-4-u.com


----------



## john pen (Feb 12, 2005)

nice pit.. Are those wood fired burners on the end for fry pans ?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

No John, they are gas. The venting is for oxygen flow control. Never know how windy its gonna get too! They are 160,000 BTU ball valve controlled. Great for deep frying, or cooking pinto's, or breakfast on my 24" cast iron skillet "black mamma". I have aquired a sizeable collection of cast iron that I cannot wait to put to use on this thing! The plate on those burners is 1/2" thick! It also has gas in the firebox. If I'm doing an overnighter for a lunch cook? Wood smoke for 5 hours, kick on the gas and snooze for a couple! Also will work well for "baking" things like beans in dutch ovens and potatoes that need 300 deg temps but not smoke. The upright can be temp controlled to be either used as a cooker , at 220 deg , or by moving the last tuning plate over some, it can be at 140 while te main is 220. Firebox is insulated too to minimize heat loss and wood consumption.....whew.....I need a cigarette


----------



## john pen (Feb 12, 2005)

That thing must've cost over $100. dollars  !!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

Now _that_ is funny John!!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey 101,

I wasn't wishing for a breakdown on your Ford truck, I more or less stated it as a fact.    Just kiddin' with you, I never really criticize another guys ride, I hope you guys have a safe trip.


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2005)

If you get AAA, don't waste your on the satandard membership.  Pay the extra a get the gold.  If you breakdown, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Just how old is that truck?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> If you get AAA, don't waste your on the satandard membership.  Pay the extra a get the gold.  If you breakdown, you won't be sorry.



Chris is correct, get the AAA Plus!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 17, 2005)

979 miles on the Dodge Ram 5.7L Hemi 

:smt028 Hey Meester, wanna ride to Mehico


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 4, 2005)

Woody,

That's one awesome pit buddy. I'm  looking foward to pulling it for you.

I think you are going to like the ride.  Just added a sunroof to it too and it has a slide out bed.  No sense breaking our backs loading and unloading the truck.

Got 1900 miles on the truck now so she's broken in.  Plows through the snow with ease and control.

2005 2500 HD Diesel Chevy Silverado 4x4.

Also got XM Satellite Radio - The comedy channel is my favorite and OnStar just incase we lock ourselves out!

Kloset


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 4, 2005)

Maybe you can help him tow it to SmokeStock 2005???


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 4, 2005)

If it's in Euclid, I'm in!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 4, 2005)

Euclid, Ohio...home of SmokeStock 2005


----------

